# Flies



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Flies! everywhere! The barn is infested with them we've tried bug strips, bug spray, everything. Our last attempt was the fly predators which seemed to thin them out but they are still everywhere. What do you guys use?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If my does spend more time in the woods and less time in the barn I don't get quite so many flies. Do you lock the goats in at night?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CV80D fly spray or Farm & dairy aerosol fly spray.
at tractor supply.

Spray it in the barn, it kills flies and detours others for quite a while.
Do it daily or when needed, doesn't take much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try the trap and toss bags.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We lock the goats in at night in a horse barn type set up


----------

